

U.S. students lag around average on international science, math and reading test - w1ntermute
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/education/us-students-lag-around-average-on-international-science-math-and-reading-test/2013/12/02/2e510f26-5b92-11e3-a49b-90a0e156254b_story.html

======
neovive
Are there examples of the questions used to for "performing math tasks with
higher cognitive demands, such as taking real-world situations and translating
them into mathematical terms"?

